# SteelSeries Sensei 11400 dcpi maus



## badnaffy (12. August 2011)

nächsten monat kommt die neue sensei maus raus. 
SteelSeries – SteelSeries Sensei
schein der nachfolger von der xai zu sein. 
schön ist zb das man die lod einstellen kann. 
ich hab sie mir heute mal vorbestellt. 
macht auf jeden fall n guten eindruck 

 für mich auf jeden fall allein schon wegen der hohen dpi interessant, die 6000 sind dir zu wenig...da ich an der xim3 spiele und nicht am pc. 
da wären +10000 dpi halt optimal.

die maus hat 5700dpi und man kann dann per treiber auf 11400 pushen. wie das dann genau funzt wird man dann sehen.


----------



## gh0st76 (12. August 2011)

Das scheint nicht der Nachfolger der Xai zu sein, das ist der Nachfolger. Das mit den doppelten CPI wird einfach per Interpolation gemacht. Dadurch wird aber eine Maus nicht wirklich präzise. Eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Mit reichen 400 CPI. Ist zwar ein lustiges Feature das man die CPI auf 11400 pushen kann, aber das ist eher sinnfrei und viele werden das nicht nutzen. Die Funktionen werden wohl so ähnlich wie bei der Xai sein. Das man die LoD selber einstellen kann ist ganz gut. Aber bei der Xai ging das automatisch. Da war die immer um den 1mm rum.


----------



## badnaffy (12. August 2011)

> der 32 Bit ARM Prozessor der Sensei ist genauso schnell, wie ein Intel  Pentium 75 MHz aus dem Jahre 1994. Dies ist schnell, unglaublich schnell  sogar. Das ganze klingt vielleicht einen Tick übertrieben, aber diese  Prozessorpower hilft dir, komplexe Berechnungen direkt auf der Maus  durchzuführen. *Somit bist du nicht mehr auf Software Treiber*, oder die Leistung des Computers *angewiesen*.




ich bin auf jeden fall gespannt und freu mich drauf.


----------



## gh0st76 (13. August 2011)

Ich auch. Gut ist das man die Beleuchtung ausschalten kann. Das sieht mir zu sehr nach Razer und Roccat aus. Aber interessant ist die Maus da die wieder komplett ohne Treiber läuft. Meine Xai hab ich jetzt seid Release und nie Probleme mit gehabt. Wenn die neue Maus von der Qualität auch so ist dann kann man nichts verkehrt machen.


----------



## netheral (13. August 2011)

Interessantes Teil. Wenn Steel die Qualität wieder steigern kann, bin ich wohl dabei. Meine Deathadder gefällt mir jedoch auch sehr gut, auch wenn das eine Razer ist. 

Nur gab es halt nie eine Maus, die mir so passte wie die Xai. Die Deathadder ist auch sehr genial, aber sie schlägt die Xai trotzdem nicht. Und der einzige Grund, warum ich die nicht ein 2. Mal gekauft habe, waren viele negative Rezensionen hinsichtlich der Qualität seit einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt...

Ich werde erst einmal Rezensionen abwarten, die von Kunden "echter" Produkte stammen und nicht von erlesenen Testsamples.

Nur legt sich gerade bei mir über das Licht wieder so ein Schatten der Vorahnung:

Mit den ganzen Features inkl. Leuchtufo-Funktion wird der Spaß auch sicher nicht unter 80 Euronen zu kaufen sein. :/ Mir stößt nur auf, dass jetzt wieder Marketing gefahren wird, als wäre es die Revolution in Sachen Computermaus. Das war die Xai schon nicht und wird dieses Teil auch nicht werden. "Eine Maus mit der Power eines Pentium Computers. Ernsthaft."
Kann das Ding auch fliegen? Macht es für mich die Einkäufe? Designed by Geordi LaForge? Warp 10, ernsthaft? Oder nähert man sich Marketingtechnisch einfach nur Roccat an? Ich meine fette DPI aehh CPI zahlen und Leuchtreklame auf der Rückseite werden ja schon aufgefahren, um alles zu bieten, was so eine richtige Gamermaus haben muss (und was in Wirklichkeit kein Mensch braucht). Aber wie ist noch einmal der Sinn von Marketing? War das nicht etwas in die Richtung, dafür zu sorgen, dass Leute Dinge kaufen, die sie normalerweise nie brauchen würden? 

Naja, abwarten, Tee trinken... Am Ende wird es wieder eine von vielen sein, deren wichtigstes Feature (alle Settings in der Maus) eh 99,9 % aller User niemals wirklich brauchen werden. Ich vermisse das bei meiner Deathadder jedenfalls nicht, obwohl ich vorher über ein Jahr die Xai hatte. Viel mehr gefällt mir, dass mein PC das Ding beim Booten nicht für ein Auto hält.


----------



## badnaffy (13. August 2011)

netheral schrieb:


> Nur legt sich gerade bei mir über das Licht wieder so ein Schatten der Vorahnung:
> 
> Mit den ganzen Features inkl. Leuchtufo-Funktion wird der Spaß auch sicher nicht unter 80 Euronen zu kaufen sein.



ich habe sie mir bei mix-computer gekauft für 69€ 
Mix Computerversand GmbH


----------



## gh0st76 (13. August 2011)

netheral schrieb:


> Mit den ganzen Features inkl. Leuchtufo-Funktion wird der Spaß auch sicher nicht unter 80 Euronen zu kaufen sein. :/ Mir stößt nur auf, dass jetzt wieder Marketing gefahren wird, als wäre es die Revolution in Sachen Computermaus. Das war die Xai schon nicht und wird dieses Teil auch nicht werden. "Eine Maus mit der Power eines Pentium Computers. Ernsthaft."


 
Die Xai war schon eine kleine Sensation bei den Mäusen. Alleine das die komplett ohne Treiber einzustellen war hat kein anderer Hersteller. Was ich mir denken könnte ist, das der 32 Bit Prozessor in der Sensei einfach die Daten schneller verarbeiten kann die zum Rechner geschickt werden. Die Leuchtfunktion ist zwar nett aber braucht man nicht. Auch wenn mir das SteelSeries Logo ganz gut gefällt in der 8-Bit Optik. Bei der Xai hab ich so gut wie jedes Feature genutzt. Ob das die Funktion war das man die ohne Treiber einstellt und das man die Polling Rate genau einstellen kann und nicht nur 3 vorgegebene Stufen. Das fand ich schon ganz praktisch. Jitter Correction ist sich auch für alle sinnvoll gewesen die einfach nur ein grottiges Pad hatten und wo der Zeiger gezittert hat. Andere Mäuse hatten und haben das bis heute nicht. Bin nur gespannt wie weit man bei der neuen Maus die LoD runterschrauben kann. Aber ist ja nicht die einzige Maus die von denen rauskommt. da kommen insgesamt 3 oder 4 neue raus.


----------



## badnaffy (13. August 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Aber ist ja nicht die einzige Maus die von denen rauskommt. da kommen insgesamt 3 oder 4 neue raus.


 

jo die "Diablo III" maus sieht auch sehr geil aus


----------



## buzty (13. August 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Jitter Correction ist sich auch für alle sinnvoll gewesen die einfach nur ein grottiges Pad hatten und wo der Zeiger gezittert hat.


 
na das liegt nun nicht nur am pad, mein zeiger zittert mit ner xai und das auf nem sauberen puretrak takent, das ist ja wohl nicht grottig


----------



## Dan19 (13. August 2011)

Auch wenn mir das Design nicht besonders zuspricht, ist die Maus sehr interessant. Ich bin mal auf Tests und Userreviews gespannt.


----------



## badnaffy (14. August 2011)

das design ist doch klasse.. ist genau 100% von der form wie die xai. da dachte ich auch "auch du ******** wie schlicht und billig" und als ich sie dann live in der hand hielt war alles ganz anders 
sah klasse aus und alles fasste sich sehr hochwertig an 
sie ist halt nur irgendwie nicht fotogen würde ich sagen^^


----------



## gh0st76 (14. August 2011)

buzty schrieb:


> na das liegt nun nicht nur am pad, mein zeiger zittert mit ner xai und das auf nem sauberen puretrak takent, das ist ja wohl nicht grottig


 
Stimmt. Aber vielleicht liegts an der Oberfläche des Pads. Hab ich auch bei der Xai bei bestimmten Stoffpads wo die Oberfläche anders gewebt ist als bei meinem G-TF oder einem QcK. Bei mir zittert der Mauszeiger auf einem QPAD Mauspad.

@badnaffy

Hab mal einen schönen Spruch über die Xai gelesen. War ein Vergleich zu Autos. Die ganzen Razer oder Roccat Mäuse sind halt die typischen Tuningkarren. Viel Bling Bling dran aber keine wirkliche Leistung. Die Xai ist dagegen ein Supersportler der nicht so mit Tuningteilen ranklotzt aber dafür Leistung und die bessere Straßenlage hat.  Fand ich damals passend als die Xai neu rausgekommen ist.


----------



## buzty (14. August 2011)

na, das muss ich nachher doch mal glatt testen, hier liegt ja noch ein bisschen was rum


----------



## Dan19 (14. August 2011)

badnaffy schrieb:
			
		

> das design ist doch klasse.. ist genau 100% von der form wie die xai. da dachte ich auch "auch du ******** wie schlicht und billig"



Das denke ich auch Aber wenn du meinst, dass sie in Wirklichkeit besser aussieht, sollte ich vllt mal zu Saturn gehen und sie mir anschauen, falls sie die da haben


----------



## badnaffy (14. August 2011)

haben sie leider nicht da.. weder bei saturn noch bei mediamarkt... 
zumindest in unserer region nicht.


----------



## hwk (14. August 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Das scheint nicht der Nachfolger der Xai zu sein, das ist der Nachfolger......


 Wie meinen?


----------



## badnaffy (14. August 2011)

er wollte damit sagen, das es nicht nur sein kann das es der nachfolger ist, sondern das es definitiv der nachfolger ist!


----------



## hwk (14. August 2011)

badnaffy schrieb:


> er wollte damit sagen, das es nicht nur sein kann das es der nachfolger ist, sondern das es definitiv der nachfolger ist!


 
Gut ... ich habs als Aussage, dass er es nicht ist und dass er es doch ist gelesen... was man ja so verstehen kann^^
dann hätte er aber auch schreiben können "Das scheint nicht _nur_ der Nachfolger der Xai zu sein, das ist der Nachfolger...."


----------



## Dan19 (14. August 2011)

badnaffy schrieb:


> haben sie leider nicht da.. weder bei saturn noch bei mediamarkt...
> zumindest in unserer region nicht.


 
Dann gucke ich mal bei Euronics oder Expert Vielleicht haben die ja die Xai da^^


----------



## netheral (14. August 2011)

badnaffy schrieb:


> ich habe sie mir bei mix-computer gekauft für 69€
> Mix Computerversand GmbH


Die ist doch noch garnicht lieferbar, oder irre ich mich? Der Preis ist daher sicherlich auch noch nicht fest. Jetzt möchte wahrscheinlich jeder Shop da einen guten Preis stehen haben, um eben der Konkurrenz ein Schnäppchen zu schlagen. Obs dabei bleibt? Ich wurde auch oft schon von Preisgarantien enttäuscht. -> Schlicht keine Lieferung bekommen und nur die Option zwischen Geld zurück und draufzahlen.

Was Steel einfach wieder hinbekommen muss ist dieses "auspacken, anfassen, wohlfühlen" der Xai. Mann war das ne Maus und wie enttäuscht war ich, nach gut einem Jahr den Doppelklick-Bug zu sehen. Dann dazu all die Rezensionen, laut denen die Qualität neuerer Chargen der Maus enorm gesunken sein soll. Anhaltspunkte waren ein klappern an der Maus, zu große Spaltmaße, ein gelbes Display, schammiger Druckpunkt etc. Wie gesagt: Wenn die Qualität wieder oben ist, wird die Maus gekauft. Wenn nicht, ist Steel als Marke bei mir komplett gestrichen.

Wenn sich jetzt jemand fragt, woher der Doppelklick-Bug kommen soll bei der Xai: Auch hier ist das Prinzip dieser kleinen Switches, auf die ein von den Tasten her ausgeführtes Stück Plastik trifft. Und eben das ist so weich, dass es quasi mit der Zeit durch den Switch eine Kerbe entwickelt. Irgendwann kommt es dann zu zwei Kontakten: 1. Wenn der Switch durch die "Kante" der Kerbe erwischt wird. Danach lässt die Betätigung nach. Sobald die Taste dann ganz unten ist, gibt es eine 2. Auslösung. Fix war bei mir damals: Einfach etwas Heißkleber drauf, quasi als Spachtelmasse. 

Aber sowas darf qualitativ bei einer 70 Euro Maus einfach nicht sein. Es darf nicht! Da muss irgend etwas anderes als Fläche genommen werden. Metall wäre sicher für den Schalter zu "hart" und zu laut. Aber doch bitte nicht genau das softe Plastik der Tasten. Das fasst sich gut an, ist aber etwa so Druckbeständig wie Sand. Vielleicht eine gummierte Metallplatte, die sanfte Klicks ermöglicht, aber sich nicht so schnell abnutzt. Aber ob ich hier sowas poste oder nicht: Ich wette die Sensai hat da das gleiche Plastik der Xai und demnach nach einem Jahr wieder Doppelklick-Spaß.

Hoffen wir das Beste, ich warte jedoch Tests ab, bevor ich die Geschichte vorbestelle. Vielleicht schraubt ja auch ein Tester den Hamster mal auf. Ich möchte Xai nicht loben, bevor ich nicht weiss, was ich da kaufe. Dafür hat mich dieses Doppelklick-Problem zu sehr geschlaucht bei der Xai.

/edit: Btw: Ich möchte niemandem die Maus oder die Marke schlecht reden, bin nur selber halt eher skeptisch eingestellt derzeit. Ich bin mir durchaus bewusst, dass derzeit kein anderer so auf die wirklichen Bedürfnisse der Spieler eingeht. Razer tut das jedenfalls nicht. Ich würde z.B. die Imperator nichtmal kaufen, wenn es die einzige Lasermaus auf dem Markt wäre.

Grüße
netheral


----------



## badnaffy (14. August 2011)

die ist auch überall anders mit knapp 70 euro gelistet. lieferbar ist sie nicht. release ist ja erst der 28.september 
auch in previews wurde sie mit 69 euro gelistet und genannt...

aber deine idee mit "test abwarten" kannste ja eh knicken.. 
das hat mir jetzt erst die kone+ wieder gezeigt das tests völlig für die tonne sind. 
die hat überall gut abgeschnitten und das bei der schrottigen qualität.
die test sind ja keine langzeit tests über 6 monate oder so.
da wird die maus nur kurz getestet auf form und funktion.. aber nur über kurze zeit.. und nicht wie sie sich langzeitlich bewährt!
wie die qualität dann tatsächlich ist sieht man ja meist erst nach mehreren wochen/monaten.. 

deshalb kauf ich mir eine und werde mich selber von überzeugen. 

auf tests hab ich mich noch nie selber verlassen.. genausowenig auf schlechte rezensionen. 
es sollte jedem klar sein das die meisten menschen nur im internet über ein produkt schreiben wenn sie ein problem haben.. 
die wenigsten machen sich die mühe anderen mitzuteilen wie zufrieden sie sind. 
wenn also eine maus bei amazon 60 top bewertungen hat und 30 negative. 
heist das ja nicht gleich das jede dritte maus schrott ist^^ 
da warscheinlich 90% der zufriedenen user niemlas eine rezension schreiben werden 

das ist meine meinung dazu.. drum mach ich mir lieber immer gern mein eigenes bild.. kostet ja keinen cent dank fernabsatz gesetzt. 
wenn die sensei maus schrott ist geht sie halt innerhalb der 4 wochen zurück, wen sie gut ist werde ich sie behalten.


----------



## gh0st76 (15. August 2011)

Richtig. Meine Xai funktioniert jetzt seit ewig perfekt. Das konnte ich bei der ersten Kone trotz so toller Testergebnisse nicht sagen.  Beste Rezension die ich gelesen habe war von einen Typen bei Amazon der das Zowie Hammer als schlechtestes Headset überhaupt beschrieben hat. Das ihm der Mikroarm abgebrochen wäre und sowas. Nur das der Arm nicht abbrechen kann weil der aus Metall ist. War eine typische Rezension nach dem Motto "auf den Fotos sieht das Teil Sch....e aus, dann kann das auch nur Sch....e sein.". Das kommt bei den meisten Rezensionen vor. Das da irgendwelche Leute was zu einem Artikel schreiben den die nie gekauft haben.


----------



## badnaffy (15. August 2011)

genau so sieht es aus.. viele sind auch einfach zu blöd ein gerät zu bedienen und schreiben dann ne schlechte bewertung rein. andere lesen sich niuchtmal richtig die beschreibung durch^^
bei manchen rezensionen kann man sich wirklich kaputt lachen.
zb hier. http://www.amazon.de/review/R1M0TWF...2GYYP0E&nodeID=&tag=&linkCode=#wasThisHelpful

da hat doch tatsächlich jemand nur zwei sterne vergeben und schlecht bewertet, weil er dache das bein "roccat apuri maus bungie" ne maus mit bei ist^^


----------



## Dan19 (15. August 2011)

Ja das sind eh die besten
Hab auch schon schlechte Bewertungen für Produkte gesehen, weil der Versand zu lang gedauert hat


----------



## gh0st76 (21. August 2011)

badnaffy schrieb:


> genau so sieht es aus.. viele sind auch einfach zu blöd ein gerät zu bedienen und schreiben dann ne schlechte bewertung rein. andere lesen sich niuchtmal richtig die beschreibung durch^^
> bei manchen rezensionen kann man sich wirklich kaputt lachen.
> zb hier. http://www.amazon.de/review/R1M0TWF...2GYYP0E&nodeID=&tag=&linkCode=#wasThisHelpful
> 
> da hat doch tatsächlich jemand nur zwei sterne vergeben und schlecht bewertet, weil er dache das bein "roccat apuri maus bungie" ne maus mit bei ist^^



Oh man. Manchmal fragt man sich wirklich ob solche Leute wirklich so blöd sind oder ob die nur Langeweile haben und sich so beschäftigen.


----------



## COM48 (23. August 2011)

Zuviel Freizeit und keine Freunde. ^^


----------



## T'PAU (23. August 2011)

Da ich auch mit der Sensei liebäugle und die Software wohl ähnlich/identisch mit der Xai ist:
Wenn ich die Maustasten mit Keyboard-Tasten belegen will, geht das nur über den _Umweg_ "Makros"?
(sieht auf Abbildungen der Software so aus)

Also bei meiner jetzigen Logi MX518 kann ich den Tasten *direkt* beliebige Keyboard-Tasten zuordnen, z.B. habe ich die linken beiden Daumentasten mit "Shift" und "Strg" belegt (benutze ich in Egoshootern für springen und langsam laufen).
Kann ich speziell diese (eigentlich sinds ja Umschalttasten) Keys mit der SteelSeries-Soft auf z.B. die Daumentasten legen?


----------



## Bullveyr (23. August 2011)

Das kann dir atm wohl niemand beantworten aber ich kann dir sagen, dass es für die Xai durchaus eine Beta Firmware mit eben dieser Funktion (Keyboard Emulation) gibt.

Ich würde davon ausgehen, dass die Sensei diese Funktion besitzt.

PS: Kannst dir ja schon mal die Software runterladen, ist ein Quick Guide dabei, bin jetzt aber zu faul um selber nach zuschauen.


----------



## T'PAU (24. August 2011)

Jo, hatte die Software schon vor ein paar Tagen runtergeladen, hatte mich nur nicht _getraut_, diese zu installieren. 
Das hab ich nun gemacht und mir mal das _Steelseries Engine User-Guide_ PDF angeschaut. Laut Seite 6/9 gibt's in der Makro-Abteilung ein weiteres Untermenü (Advanced Edit) und dort sind sämtliche (angeblich) Keys einer Tastatur vordefiniert.
Scheint dann wohl über diesen Weg zu gehen, schaun 'mer mal...


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (28. August 2011)

Was ist an der Sensei eigentlich soviel besser als an der Xai? Ok, 700 cpi und sie leuchtet, wars das?


----------



## gh0st76 (30. August 2011)

Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> schrieb:


> Was ist an der Sensei eigentlich soviel besser als an der Xai? Ok, 700 cpi und sie leuchtet, wars das?


 
Ein leicht veränderter Sensor, jetzt halt mir Beleuchtung (ob man das mag oder nicht, zum Glück abschaltbar) ein extra Prozessor für die Maus und halt neue Funktionen die sich interessant lesen und die auch interessant sind wenn die so funktionieren wie SteelSeries die bewirbt.


----------



## badnaffy (8. September 2011)

der release der maus ist ja erst nächsten monat.. habe aber die hier auf ebay gesichtet.. lol
â˜…New Steelseries SENSEI Pro Grade Laser Gaming Mouseâ˜… | eBay
würde mich echt mal interessieren wer für eine maus fast den doppelten preis bezahlt nur um sie 4 wochen vor release zu haben^^


----------



## gh0st76 (9. September 2011)

So bekloppte gibt es. Aber ich warte lieber bis ich die bei Caseking oder Amazon bekomme. Interessant ist die neue Aim Funktion bei dem Teil. Man kann wohl einstellen, das die Maus bei langsamen, kleinen Bewegungen automatisch die CPI senkt und sobald man die Maus wieder schneller bewegt die CPI wieder auf normal geregelt wird.


----------



## badnaffy (23. September 2011)

morgen kommt meine sensei 
wurde heute versendet


----------



## Sensenwind (1. Januar 2013)

Entschuldigung dass ich das hier nochmal rauskrame aber ich habe eine Sensai und JA sie hat das Doppelklickproblem. Die Passgenauigkeit der linken und rechten Maustaste ist nicht mehr 100% gegeben. Ich habe eine Rezension bei Amazon geschrieben(Am Anfang war es ne 3Sterne, jetzt ist es eine 1Stern-Bewertung: "Sensenwind - PreisLeistung fraglich". Vielleicht hilfts jemandem


----------



## OctoCore (1. Januar 2013)

Nein, sie hat es natürlich nicht.
Sie kann es nur bekommen - wie jede andere Maus, die ähnlich aufgebaut ist.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (2. Januar 2013)

*Es ist schon ein mittelgroßer Skandal, wie häufig solche absurd teuren Gamingmäuse von diversen Mängeln betroffen sind*  

Bei der einen gibt das Mausrad regelmäßig nach kurzer Zeit seinen Geist auf (Roccat Kone), bei der anderen gibt's unter Umständen das Doppelklicksyndrom (Razer DeathAdder, Sensei), die nächste wird manchmal nach dem Hochfahren des Betriebssystems gar nicht erkannt (SteelSeries Xai), dann wird beim Treiber rumgepfuscht (Mionix & Tt eSports), oder der Sensor spackt rum (u.a. Razer 4G Dual-Sensor-Syndrom), oder die gummierte Schicht löst sich ab, oder oder oder...das lässt sich durchaus noch weiter führen...und von Tastaturen oder Headsets will ich lieber gar nicht erst anfangen 

Bei der "Level 10 M" Maus kann ich den Preis ja noch verstehen weil immerhin Aluminium verbaut wird, aber bei den anderen Plastikbombern...Naja


----------

